# Where do modern composers notate their work?



## voyaging (Jul 25, 2009)

What do modern composers usually use to write the musical notation? Is it still usually done on paper? Or is computer composition software common now?


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

voyaging said:


> What do modern composers usually use to write the musical notation? Is it still usually done on paper? Or is computer composition software common now?


I assume it's up to the individual, some might use computers others pen and paper, while others might use a combination of both, and in this day and age it would seem impossible to avoid computers all together.

I know that John Williams composes by hand.


----------



## altiste (Jun 11, 2008)

There will be composers writing with pencil and paper then producing the finished score with a notation software such as Finale or sibelius, the two major players these days. It seems increasingly rare for the final output to stay in the handwritten form. Other composers will compose directly into the software available.


----------

